# Cheap ICE trike for sale via Gumtree



## Mr Magoo (17 Oct 2009)

*The Gumtree London advert reads :-* 

ICE Recumbent tricycle
---------------------------------------------------------
Location: Stourbridge
Price: £700 
---------------------------------------------------------
INSPIRED CYCLE ENGINEERING LTD 

Recumbent tricycle, model 'Trice Q NT' powder coated high gloss finish in Inky blue. Plus a long spec and loads of further info .

 *Funny how the pictures and discription just happen to match the one sold yesterday on Ebay for nearly double the Gumtree asking price !*
*Perhaps the new owner got bored in less than 24hours and decided to lose £600+ ............or could it be another scam ...?????*


----------



## MajorMantra (17 Oct 2009)

It's a common way to carry out a scam. If you contact the 'seller' they'll probably offer to transfer the trike to you by some fictional ebay protection plan or something. 

Matthew


----------



## Campfire (18 Oct 2009)

I'm glad I didn't have to advertise mine. I chatted to a lovely man of 83 years at York Rally who was trying a new one. Told him mine was for sale, he came to look at it & bought it. I was so glad it went to a lovely home.


----------

